# IT 991-2



## EddieS (May 1, 2005)

I have just perchased a second hand Esprit Gobetrotter. It has a EBL 99 G charger / control box. The user manual that came with it was not for the EBL 99 G. I was able to down load the correct user manual from MHF down loads, excelent. However I still need the maual for the associated control panel Schault ref IT 991-2 which is Dethleffs specific.
Can anybody assist?


----------



## chrisblack (Sep 10, 2007)

have you tried emailing Dethleffs? they were able to email me a copy of instructions for the controller on mmy van.

chris


----------



## EddieS (May 1, 2005)

Hi Chris
I will send a mail to Dethleffs in Germany and see if they can help.

Thanks


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Please remember to let us all know how you get on and how quick they respond.

cabby


----------



## EddieS (May 1, 2005)

I am not holding my breath as some companies in Europe close for a month in August. But I will let you know

Eddie


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Which Deadlegs Esprit Globetrotter have you got?


----------



## EddieS (May 1, 2005)

An I 5830


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Shall have a look in our bag tomorrow to see if we have something similar - possibly not but its worth a try.


Greenie :lol:


----------



## EddieS (May 1, 2005)

Hi
I am really impressed with Dethleffs' customer service. I received the manual for the IT 881-2 from them within 24 hrs. Result.

Eddie


----------

